# If a tree falls in the Forrest....



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

will it be made into a beautiful ashtray?

well, i know this one was (sorry for the pitiful pun line).
Forrest, thanks a bunch, this is a sweet piece that will be treasured.

thanks


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice blast....great work once again by Forrest


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice... better give it a trial run...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats some nice handywork.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ngetal said:


> very nice... better give it a trial run...


it got here too late for my Tat Havana VI, but i'll try it out tonight with something, dont worry about that.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another work of art!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Seth, that ashtray is another work of art by Forrest! Just awesome! 

CD


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

"Turned" out very nice... like the grain in that piece...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, those are awesome. One of a kind!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a nice lookin ash tray.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that's a beautiful piece of art. Remember a tree died for that so use it. Use it a lot.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

that is beautiful, almost a shame to put ashes in it


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful work Forrest!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad you like it Seth. Couldn't let you bomb me without hitting back now could I?!

Thanks for all the compliments! I hope to get more wood processed so I can get a bunch more of these ready to go, and also fill some trade requests to you BOTL's! I haven't forgotten you!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great tray! I love the ForresTrays!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Forrest, i feel very fortunate to have received this. my friends and i will have a mini herf tonight and break it in.
thanks again.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Congradulations. That's a real beauty. I had never thought of turning an ash tray. Thanks for the inspiration. Great job on a bomb well done.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Getting blasted by The Department of FORRESTray is always sweet!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice work Forrest, I am impressed.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice looking ashtray.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

love those ash trays man they look cool


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

good looking ash tray


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful piece of woodwork right there - very nice!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> love those ash trays man they look cool


Hmmm....might want to check under your doormat! :biggrin:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great, nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a beauty


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit - trays are flyin' - those look like major damage:brick:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice tray


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit....great work Forrest


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! I Love It!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice workmanship on the tray


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Forrest!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice done Forrest!!


----------

